# Is creatine safe to use everyday?



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

Is creatine safe to use everyday? What is it best used for? What is the best dosage?


----------



## Marquiz44 (Apr 22, 2018)

No idea on this brother. Sorry ..............


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 23, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Is creatine safe to use everyday? What is it best used for? What is the best dosage?



*Creatine*

It safe.  It provide a multitude of health benefits.  There a variety of method of taking it, dosing it.

Creatine is one of the most researched supplement on the market.  

You need to invest some time in your educating yourself by reading research article on this; rather than dwelling in ignorance rather that being spoon fed information from individual online that may or may not be reliable.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 23, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Is creatine safe to use everyday? What is it best used for? What is the best dosage?




It's depends which type of creatine you wanna use, I've used before monohydrate long time ago I cant remember how many exactly mg but when I took quite lot I have had itchy and red skin


----------



## SirloinTip (Apr 27, 2018)

probably couldn't hurt at a quarter to half a tsp everyday, i mean its added in to some protein powders an other things... You want best absorption, I may try this with the kre alkalyn first thing in the morning right before a workout an right before bed.  Look up Creatine benefits an standard dosages its different for mono an these other buffered types... pick whats right for you, for me, i don't want to load with mono, an i choose buffered creatine an i will also toss in a pinch with any protein drink, an maybe when I fell like downing 10-20 grams of momo out of the blue I will do it.. Its all about Consistency.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 28, 2018)

SirloinTip said:


> probably couldn't hurt at a quarter to half a tsp everyday, i mean its added in to some protein powders an other things... You want best absorption, I may try this with the kre alkalyn first thing in the morning right before a workout an right before bed.  Look up Creatine benefits an standard dosages its different for mono an these other buffered types... pick whats right for you, for me, i don't want to load with mono, an i choose buffered creatine an i will also toss in a pinch with any protein drink, an maybe when I fell like downing 10-20 grams of momo out of the blue I will do it.. Its all about Consistency.



*Creatine Monohydrate*

This is the overall best choice and the cheapest.  It is just as effective or more the more expensive creatine mixtures,

Since creatine is so inexpensive, company "Enhance" creatine as a method of increasing their profit with the "New, Improved Cretine"; which it is not.

*Taking Creatine*

Research show creatine is optimized after training.  

No loading is necessary.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Creatine*
> 
> It safe. It provide a multitude of health benefits. There a variety of method of taking it, dosing it.
> 
> ...



You are right, bro! I will.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

SirloinTip said:


> probably couldn't hurt at a quarter to half a tsp everyday, i mean its added in to some protein powders an other things... You want best absorption, I may try this with the kre alkalyn first thing in the morning right before a workout an right before bed. Look up Creatine benefits an standard dosages its different for mono an these other buffered types... pick whats right for you, for me, i don't want to load with mono, an i choose buffered creatine an i will also toss in a pinch with any protein drink, an maybe when I fell like downing 10-20 grams of momo out of the blue I will do it.. Its all about Consistency.



Maybe 10-20 grams is okay for me too!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Creatine Monohydrate*
> 
> This is the overall best choice and the cheapest. It is just as effective or more the more expensive creatine mixtures,
> 
> ...



Helpful info!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

Making the energy muscles have to be compelled to work and for this reason creatine is important. Also, Vegetarians and other inhabitants who have lower creatine levels when they start taking creatine supplements appear to urge additional profit than those that begin with a better level of creatine. Striated muscle can solely hold an exact quantity of creatine; adding additional won?t raise levels any longer. This diffusion point is typically reached within the first few days of taking a loading dose.

Here are the top 5 reasons of using Creatine Powder:


A. Increased exertion intensity interprets to a lot of muscle mass


B. Better contraction means that increased sports performance


C. Quicker Atp Re-Synthesis equates to frequent coaching sessions


D. Higher glycogen levels generates vast muscle pumps


E. Faster sprint performance will increase metabolic rates & fat Loss


----------

